# OT: I JUST SAW MY FIRST ROBIN THIS YEAR!



## mambo101 (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe spring really is here.


----------



## m.e. (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, that's wonderful! *Yay!! *This is very encouraging 

Our red-winged blackbirds are back, and Shemp the chipmunk even made an appearance. No robins yet, but I'm holding out hope


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, but the question is: Did Shemp see his shadow?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 31, 2005)

I get excited when I see RedwingBlackbirds. They've been back here for a few weeksnow. They are my favorite. They are the mostbeautiful bird to me.

Laura


----------



## lucylocket (Mar 31, 2005)

thats really nice but here in the uk we 

only get robins in winter time 

varna xxxx

its surpose to be lucky


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for the encouraging word, Mambo!

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes! I've been seeing them all week here...Cardinals, and Blue Jays too!

and you'll never believe this.... I've got Iris's and Peaonise, and Lilies starting to grow....:shock:

YAY! Spring is here! Soon, i'll be able to garden AGAIN!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## m.e. (Mar 31, 2005)

*bi1526 wrote: *


> Iget excited when I see Redwing Blackbirds. They've been backhere for a few weeks now. They are my favorite.They are the most beautiful bird to me.
> 
> Laura


Oh, I *love* our Redwings! We have a pond next door thatisquite thebustling little ecosystem, and everyyear the blackbirds nest in the cattails. We were even fortunate enoughto see some of the nestlings this past summer.

And the male redwings are sooo funny: they perch on the highestcattails, or on the trees surrounding the pond, and loudly announcetheir dominion. They've even divebombed several curious cats, and ourneighbor as she tried to trim the grass around the pond :shock:. Oncein awhile, they'll get into "conversations" with us:

*Blackbird:* _loud trill_

*Me: *What?

*Blackbird: *_louder trill_

*Me: *Oh really?

*Blackbird: *_chirp-chirrup_

*Me: *You don't say...

*Blackbird: *_twee-twee-triiiiiiiiiilllllllll_



~Emily, the crazy bird-lady


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 31, 2005)

I saw a cardinal this morning, he was tiny, butbeautiful. He didn't even seem that afraid. I'm thinking spring is hereto stay, but, i'm not admitting it, just in case the weather turnsbad.

Ellie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 1, 2005)

I love this threadMambo!  For years I used to keep track of what date I sawthe first Robin each spring! This year it was weeks ago. We've alreadyhad daffodils up and Forsythia going for a couple weeks, the BradfordPears,Crabapples and Magnolias are blooming and the Redbudsare nearly there. My Hostas are up 3-4 inches already too. Usually allof this means it's time for us here in Kansas to have a freak KansasBlizzard or a Tornado! :X

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Saffy (Apr 1, 2005)

Has anyone any pics of their gardens ? I'd be very interested to see how they differ from our English ones !


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 1, 2005)

Pictures you say?!You've found the way to my heart!!!Two of my passions arephotograpy and gardening! They make a wonderful combination! I love toshare, so I hope you don't regretasking!



RaspberrySwirl





































































I hope I didn't kill you all with anoverload, but maybe it will help someone get over the winter timeblues!


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 1, 2005)

Those are beautiful flowers!! 

I've been holding out hope that spring just might arrive some time soon...

Jen


----------



## JimD (Apr 1, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Pictures you say?! You'vefound the way to my heart!!!Two of my passions are photograpyand gardening! They make a wonderful combination! I love to share, so Ihope you don't regretasking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ..to bad it's gonna snow by you this weekend isn't it......


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, at leastthese shots are from last season, so I won't have to stare out thewindow in mourning if we get a freak blizzard or a nasty hail storm!:?

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## JimD (Apr 1, 2005)

See what I grew in my garden last year...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 1, 2005)

*m.e. wrote:*


> *bi1526 wrote: *





> I getexcited when I see Redwing Blackbirds. They've been back herefor a few weeks now. They are my favorite. They arethe most beautiful bird to me.
> 
> Laura





> Oh, I *love* our Redwings! We have a pond next door thatisquite thebustling little ecosystem, and everyyear the blackbirds nest in the cattails. We were even fortunate enoughto see some of the nestlings this past summer.
> 
> And the male redwings are sooo funny: they perch on the highestcattails, or on the trees surrounding the pond, and loudly announcetheir dominion. They've even divebombed several curious cats, and ourneighbor as she tried to trim the grass around the pond :shock:. Oncein awhile, they'll get into "conversations" with us:
> 
> ...





> Emily, myhusbandcalls me the "Bird Nerd" because I lose my mind andshriek out loud every time I spot a Redwind Blackbird.They're not real common here, so it's exciting for me when I seeone. I've nearly made hubby wreck us on more than oneoccasion!





> Laura


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 1, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> See what I grew in my garden last year...




 I might need some growing tips for one of those!

Raspberry


----------



## JimD (Apr 1, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> I might need some growing tips for one of those!
> 
> Raspberry


Ya gotta use "Super Pooper Fertilzer"........made by Fair Lawn Rabbitry......

......it's manufactured from bunnie poopies and Woody Pet.


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 1, 2005)

Raspberry,

Those are such gorgeous pics... You have some talent there!!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank you! 

I just gotnews yesterday from aclassmate of my daughter's asking if I'd shoot her senior photos! I'm abit nervous because this will be my first non-family member shoot, butI'm excited too!

Wish me luck!

Raspberry


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 2, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> my first non-familymember shoot. Wish me luck!



bunnylover134* wrote: *


> but i really want professional pictures of my bunnies.


I would hire RaspberrySwirl............lol.

*******************************************



I knew it. Congratulations, RaspberrySwirl !!!

Rainbows! 

P.S. Don't forget to take the lens cover off..........Just Joking


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 3, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> P.S. Don't forget to take the lens coveroff..........Just Joking






PS- I do remember you making that_other_ nice comment a while back! 
Raspberry


----------



## Saffy (Apr 3, 2005)

OOh .. no no, I LOVE seeing pics Raspberrry Swirl(just typing your nickname made me want to go out and buy an icecream :?)

I'll get a few posted later of our garden at the mo .. tho it's pretty basic !


----------

